# BMW Show n' Shine Manchester, CT USA July 10,2011!!!



## RogerCVC

If you have a BMW and you're in the New England, NY, NJ, PA area why not show it at the Bring More Wax Show n' Shine presented by the BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter?

This event grows every year, and you'll have a chance to win trophies and great prizes. A picnic is also part of the festivities.

Here's the official release from the BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter:









Bring More Wax Show n' Shine July 10, 2011 Manchester, CT!

Wickham Park Directions

BMW CCA CT Valley Chapter is pleased to announce that the Sixth Annual Show and Shine will be held on July 10th, 2011 at Wickham Park in Manchester, CT. Please note: This is a free event, but Wickham Park enforces a 5 dollar fee for gate entry. The park opens at 9:30 AM and judging will begin promptly at noon followed by the awards ceremony after lunch. There will be awards for all categories old and new and it promises to be great time with fellow members and enthusiasts. Please bring your detailing supplies if you plan to do last minute cleaning. For helpful info to help you get your car ready, please check out the online detailing guide at www.detailbest.com.

Following tradition, Show n' Shine participants will get a chance to win a Zymöl Smart Kit valued at $133! There will also be a raffle where you can win various items from the BMW Lifestyle Collection.

The Detailbest Mini-Store will also be on site with great products from Zymöl, Black Wow, Deep Finish, and other fine brands available for purchase.

A returning sponsor, BavAutoCheck.com, will be available throughout the day for free BMW diagnostic tests at your request.

Please bring one food item, respectively, from the list. If your last name starts with the letter: A-I (side dish); J-R (appetizer); S-Z (dessert).

Bavarian Auto Check, LLC will be providing the burgers, hot dogs, and beverages.

• Please RSVP by July 1st with the number of guests, BMW model and food item. Email is preferred.

Visit the Official Park site for Info and Directions: http://www.wickhampark.org/information.html

For event information and sponsorship opportunities, contact:Mike [email protected]860-202-9735 

Make plans today, we would like to have you (and your BMW) join us!

Best regards,

Roger CVC,
Trophy Coordinator, BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter


----------



## WHIZZER

Roger Im sure it will be another great success


----------

